

Will human powered search last in the future ? - GuyE
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/human_powered_search.php#more

======
pchristensen
I can definitely see human- _augmented_ search engines working in niches. i.e.
crawl and index a category of content (like all the museum sites in the
world), categorize the info (hours of operation, prices, directions, exhibits,
etc), have people eyeball it against the real sites for accuracy. It's like
the Semantic Web without expecting the web to change.

But as a general purpose search tool? No, there are too many things people
search for. Google is right too often for anyone to remember something else as
a backup search.

------
Allocator2008
Steam engine beats John Henry. Every time. So short answer: no. Human powered
search will not last.

Cro-Magnon replaced Neanderthal. Robots will replace us. Nothing personal.
It's just evolution.

:-)

